# Swift Gazelle 2001 F63 Bed Layout HELP



## 123059 (May 3, 2009)

Hi we picked our van up on Sunday, its a 2001 Swift Gazelle F63.
The problem is after 4 hours of trying to figure the back bed cushion layout for the bed we gave up. I emailed Swift but they were no help at all Does anyone have a picture of the bed layouts for our van???? We are away the weekend and are starting to panic 

Can anyone HELP X


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pop68pet,

I am sorry about the response you got from us - it is not good enough. 
If you accept my apology and email me with your email address, I will get this sorted for you,

Sorry 
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## 123059 (May 3, 2009)

*Thank you xxxx*

Thank you Andy

I have sent you both Emails


----------



## 124218 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Gazelle rear bed layout*

Hi Karena - I don't know if you have sorted your bed problem but having owned an F63 for a year or so we find that the best plan is to slide out the slatted base, remove the cushion by the full height window as well as the rear corner cushion and small end cushions and store them in or over the cab. Then turnover the main cushion and bring it to the front of the slatted base and then take and reverse the two backrest cushions and slot them in between the rear wall and the main cushion and then finally reverse the left hand side cushion and hey presto you will have a very comfortable double bed!

Hope this helps? Regards, Neil


----------

